# Looking for ideas of what to put in crepes



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas on healthy fillers for crepes for the dinner hour? I find all sort of dessert crepe ideas, but I want to make them for supper and I don't know what to fill them with!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 22, 2006)

What about sauteeing some diced chicken and veggies?


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, Macgoddess. I will try it! By the way, you have beautiful skin!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 22, 2006)

lol, that caught me so off guard it isn't even funny! Thank you sweetie! :icon_love


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 22, 2006)

So rileygirl did you try Leila's suggestion? We'd love to hear about the results!!


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Eightthirty, have not tried it yet. I am going to have that one night this coming week. Need to get some veggies that my whole family will eat! (which is tough). Tonight I am having salmon with a balsalmic vinegar sauce!

You are welcome MACgoddess! Sorry to have caught you off guard and I hope that was not out of line. I usually "call um as I see um"! I'll post after I try the crepe!


----------



## Becka (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm w/ Leila, chicken and vegies ..... and how about the kind of sauce that you'd make for chicken pot pie.


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

I would like some sort of sauce. Was wondering about just adding chicken of mushroom soup to the chiken and veggies?


----------



## Becka (Jan 22, 2006)

that sounds good !!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 22, 2006)

lol, no, not out of line at all hunnie, I was just pleasantly surprised! It made me giggle a little which is always good! :icon_lol: Thank you!

And the soup addition to the veggies and chicken is a great suggestion! I am getting hungry now!


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Great! I will give the recipe a go and let you all know! Oh, and that would be cream of mushroom soup, just noticed my horrible spelling! Glad I made you giggle, MACgoddess.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 22, 2006)

You could try chicken and spinach as a filler as well maybe with some light cheese.


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I made the crepes. I sauteed chicken with mushrooms, onions, and garlic, then mixed in the cream of mushroom soup. It was delish. I did not add any other veggies tonight; too busy at work! Anyway, this was a great quick and easy supper that was low in calories too (used the healthy version of the cream of mushroom soup).


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

YAY! :clap:clap:clap Glad they turned out yummy!


----------

